# suoni locali in streaming verso il web ...

## danielinux

Salve ragazzi, è da un bel po che non scrivo sul forum ...

Volevo chiedere se è possibile in qualche modo trasformare l'audio delle applicazioni che girano su X (o in console) in un flusso streaming ascoltabile da una pagina web... Immaginate di aprire in locale un' applicazione (tipo un gioco) e che questa generi dei suoni ... ora io vorrei mediante una pagina html sentire i suoni provenienti da quell'applicazione (ad es. mediante un plugin tipo flash o quicktime) .

Più in generale vorrei sentire tutti i suoni provenienti da una certa macchina e mediante uno stream audio mettere a disposizione il suono per poterlo sentire in una pg web

Non so se è chiaro il problema ... ho visto chè c'è il Network Audio System per usare un server sonoro alla stregua di come X gestisce il rendering grafico ... ma non tutti i programmi lo implementano ed inoltre non è ciò che voglio...

Avete un'idea??

----------

## cloc3

credo che tu abbia bisogno di strumenti come icecast, muse o shoutcast.

o forse anche vlc.

----------

## danielinux

 *Quote:*   

> icecast, muse o shoutcast.
> 
> o forse anche vlc.

 

... Ma questi programmi non trasmettono in streaming file audio ?

Io avrei bisogno di trasformare il flusso in output locale verso l'http... ho dato un occhio alle main page di questi progetti ma non sono riuscito a capire se ciò che voglio fare è possibile...

----------

## cloc3

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... Ma questi programmi non trasmettono in streaming file audio ?
> 
> Io avrei bisogno di trasformare il flusso in output locale verso l'http...

 

non riesco a capire esattamente cosa tu voglia, ma penso che, se hai uno stream (questi programmi non dovrebbero avere problemi a prelevare lo stream dal flusso locale), successivamente incorpori nel documento html servito sul protocollo http il codice necessario per consentire al browser di effettuare la riproduzione con le modalità (plugin, chiamate a player esterni o altro ancora) che desideri.

per quanto capisco, l'http è un protocollo di trasmissione di testi (HyperText ...), ovvero di dati in formato carattere.

i suoni hanno sempre formato digitale.

----------

## djinnZ

Se ho capito io (si tira sempre ad indovinare) vorresti usare una cosa del genere 

```
<EMBED SRC="vattelappesca" AUTOSTART=true LOOP=true VOLUME=60>
```

 e prendere l'output da alsa. Leggi qui ma bada che ho solo riportato la prima ricerca che mi sono trovato davanti.

Sappi che come soluzione è molto esosa in termini di risorse hw per quel che ricordo.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> <EMBED  

 

si vede che stai passando dall'altra parte...

già consigli codice non standard...

@danielinux: in realtà sto scherzando, per il piacere di sfottere un po'.

l'uso di embed è probabilmente necessario, per compatibilità con IE.

ma ecco un articolo che prova a smentire anche questa affermazione.

----------

## danielinux

diciamo che ciò che vorrei fare è redirigere tutti i canali audio locali miscelati in streaming ... 

Come  se volessi trasmettere in diretta i suoni (tipo una radio) ma questi provengono da applicazioni... vorrei ad es. che all'apertura dell'applicazione che uso per ascoltare gli mp3 , l'audio venisse trasmesso in broadcast ... Per ascoltare i suoni vorrei fare ciò che i siti delle radio fanno, ovvero mettere a disposizione una pg web ...

Spero che ora sia più chiaro... cmque ora provo a vedere il link di djinnZ e vi faccio sapere cosa riesco a fare...

Grazie!

----------

## danielinux

Ho installato IceCast e darkice ... ora sento in streaming tutti i suoni locali.

L'unico problemino è che il suono è in ritardo rispetto al suono locale ... c'è modo di minimizzare questo ritardo?

Non credo che questo ritardo sia dato solo dalla rete ... 

Mi piacerebbe testare altri sistemi che risolvano il problema dell'asincronia (non so se il Network Audio System è stato studiato anche per questo... magari è solo un altro server audio che manda in streaming i dati)

Ma ora vi faccio un'altra domanda:

C'è un modo per redirigere il suono di una singola applicazione anche quando le app aperte sono molteplici?

Ciò che vorrei fare è dedicare un flusso di streaming ad ogni applicazione aperta ... 

Purtroppo non conosco come le app generino i suoni in dettaglio ma intuitivamente penso che tutte le app vadano a scrivere sul device audio (che di fatto è come un file)...

Se riuscissi a catturare i dati che vengono inviati dalle singole app. potrei potenzialmente creare dei device "virtuali" su cui ogni applicazione scrive ... e mandarli in streaming

----------

## Ic3M4n

un leggero ritardo da quanto so esiste sempre quando vai ad utilizzare soluzioni in streaming. Solitamente si vanno ad impostare delle cache ovunque possa esserci una interruzione del flusso. Solitamente quella più importante è a livello di client, alcuni programmi si impostano su valori anche di 4Mb, ti lascio immaginare dopo quanto tempo si possa sentire...

----------

## cloc3

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Purtroppo non conosco come le app generino i suoni in dettaglio ma intuitivamente penso che tutte le app vadano a scrivere sul device audio (che di fatto è come un file)...

 

purtroppo non ho esperienza sufficientemente consolidate per darti delle risposte precise, ma gli strumenti che cerchi dovrebbero essere dei mixer, che puoi cercare anche partendo da un semplice "eix mixer".

inoltre, esistono strumenti specifici come pulseaudio e jack-connection-kit che forse, dovresti considerare nella tua ricerca.

facci sapere    :Smile:  .

----------

## danielinux

vi ringrazio per le risposte, provo a seguire i vostri consigli e vi faccio sapere cosa trovo!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## devilheart

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Per ascoltare i suoni vorrei fare ciò che i siti delle radio fanno, ovvero mettere a disposizione una pg web ...

 le radio però usano orrori in flash per riprodurre la roba trasmessa in streaming

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> le radio però usano orrori in flash 

 

al peggio non c'è mai fondo, ma non credo che questo abbia attinenza con il problema tecnico che ci sta ponendo danielinux  :Smile: 

----------

## devilheart

si ma dall'altro lato dovrà pur mettere qualcosa che intercetti e riproduca la roba che manda in broadcast

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> si ma dall'altro lato dovrà pur mettere qualcosa che intercetti e riproduca la roba che manda in broadcast

 

si diceva prima: il tag html ufficiale è object, quello ufficioso non-standard embed.

avevo linkato anche questo che, forse, è interessante.

----------

## djinnZ

o usi jack o usi icecast da solo(visto che tutto sommato non devi interagire potresti anche pensare al vecchio muse, decisamente più leggero) nas non è in grado miscelare diverse sorgenti e pulse non è in grado di creare uno stream.

In ogni caso un certo ritardo c'è visto che alsa deve mixare i suoni, trasformarli in output ricodificare quell'output e passarlo a icecast che a suoa volta lo deve trasmettere.

Guarda meglio nelle opzioni limitando i client è possibile far qualcosa mi ricordo.

Soluzioni del genere sono piuttosto comuni in molti csoa (autistici, indy & C) per le loro radio su web, te lo ripeto.

----------

